# How many?



## HTML.Coder (Aug 6, 2008)

How many posts for each rank

i know this:
10 posts - Fishy Member
-----------------------

that is all i know, plz help!


----------



## HTML.Coder (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok ive figured out that 30 is "member" what next?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There aren't many ranks that you can attain by making posts. At least now I see why you've been making so many lame, useless posts all day. Cease and desist immediately, or the only rank you'll achieve is that of "Banned User"
Your next available rank is "senior member" at 100 posts. It had better take you awhile to reach it, too, _comprende?_


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> There aren't many ranks that you can attain by making posts. At least now I see why you've been making so many lame, useless posts all day. Cease and desist immediately, or the only rank you'll achieve is that of "Banned User"
> Your next available rank is "senior member" at 100 posts. It had better take you awhile to reach it, too, _comprende?_


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

HC: FYI I am slow at thinking and slow at typing but by the time I complete the compilation of my experience and research for; the drafting of; editing of; and reediting of one of my posts I have typically spent more than an hour.

TR


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

TheOldSalt brings the heat!!! Love it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

BTW, if get to 100, can use the senior member discount at McD's for the coffee


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Osiris said:


> BTW, if get to 100, can use the senior member discount at McD's for the coffee


lmfao! Marty, you're great. :razz:


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Haha watch what you say this kid'll probably believe you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

TOS, Martay... :admin: :chair: :rip: 

I think we should consider ranking ourselves by how many smilies we can put into useless posts to up our counts.

But seriously though, if you have to make a thread asking how many posts it takes to gain a title (not the same as respect), you might want to rethink your purpose here.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i get extra point for being mean..pretty soon i will be able to get to the top of the banned list..lol..this kid was all over chat last night asking and begging folks to go visit his website..anybody remember the kid from a couple of years ago that was doing the same???..i think this kid is using the same website too.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

So is he banned? I hate this guy... Hates strong I guess... Dislike completely


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

no, he's not banned. :razz:


----------



## pog0 (Jun 29, 2008)

I just noticed his post count was reset to zero. That's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Step on the wrong rock climbing a mountain, and you may find yourself back at the bottom.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh ya I dont like this kid. 

Hey do you know what MSN is 

LOL he was crazy.


----------

